
It's 34,361 and rising: how the List tallies Europe's migrant bodycount - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jun/20/the-list-europe-migrant-bodycount
======
DanBC
I'm submitting this because the scale of death is sombering.

There are other projects in other areas that attempt to document dead
migrants: The Missing Migrant project, from Arizona, is one. Here's an audio
documentary about it:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01v5sq8](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p01v5sq8)

And an article:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21029783](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21029783)

